# Anyone used Fluval 15442 nano stand before?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a 12 gallon long that is 35.4" wide... I was wondering if anyone have used this stand horizontally to place a large tank on it?

Wonder if it would hold and if the top portion is flat...

Any thoughts?

https://www.amazon.ca/Fluval-15442-...0069ZVA0Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Seems like the cheapest stand I can get for such a small tank


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If you flip it on it's side, the two vertical-side (suppose to be top) panels will have to be even with the longer-now-horizontal (suppose to be side) panels.. which are normally never even enough, and would be too risky imo. You could use it if you screwed a long piece of ply to the surface of the stand though, but if you don't have that in hand, it will cost you a few more dollars.

Can I ask why you would like to use such a short stand for a shallow tank? It would only be 12" tall? 

I know stands can be expensive, especially nice ones, but I would say something home made would be 1000% better and safer than this Fluval stand sideways, as I've seen it in person and wouldn't even recommend it standing the way it's suppose to. Even Ikea tables or book shelves are more stable than this stand.

If you're interested, feel free to PM me, I could help you assemble something similarly priced or for a little more than what you'd be paying for that stand.


----------

